# Is MI Piston 3.0 a major upgrade on Soundmagic ES18?



## KDroid (Aug 30, 2015)

I've been using Sennheiser CX 180 for the past year. Unfortunately, The left earpiece has started giving me distortion problems. It's under warranty, but I've lost the bill. Also there are only 4 service centers in India. 

Before that, I used to have Soundmagic ES 18. It was absolute Value for Money and I loved it. 

So, I'm looking to buy a new set of earphones. I can spend up to 1k, but only if it's worth it. I checked out the reviews for Piston 3.0 and they are only somewhat convincing. Piston 3.0 costs almost twice as much as ES 18 does. I want to know if Piston 3.0 is a major upgrade on ES 18 and worth spending twice the amount.

What I'm looking for: Longetivity, Value for Money

Kind of music I listen to: Alternative Rock, Pop

Thanks in advance. 

PS: If anyone has bought Sennheiser CX 180 recently from Flipkart, can you send me a soft copy of the bill so that I can avail the 2 year warranty Sennheiser offers. I'd be really grateful.


----------



## saurabhsingh213 (Aug 31, 2015)

KDroid said:


> I've been using Sennheiser CX 180 for the past year. Unfortunately, The left earpiece has started giving me distortion problems. It's under warranty, but I've lost the bill. Also there are only 4 service centers in India.
> 
> Before that, I used to have Soundmagic ES 18. It was absolute Value for Money and I loved it.
> 
> ...


I bought p3 recently you can see my post..
Previously i used es18 which were vfm..
I would suggest you to get es18 again as p3 are not a huge upgrade from es18
The bass on p3 is less and underpowered however the vocals being somewhere similar..
I am somewhere regretting my decision of spending twice and getting p3


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 1, 2015)

If you like SoundMAGIC ES 18 you can try new Soundmagic ES19S with microphone perfect sound earphones for all smartphones with A-B switch, compatible With All Smartphones

Super Comfortable In-Ear Fit
Natural And Pure Tone Reproduction
Excellent Noise Isolation
Smart Switch & Microphone
Made For All Smartphones


----------



## teaj (Sep 2, 2015)

No Piston 3 are overrated. People say they don't feel that P3 is an upgrade to P2. More like a sidegrade.


----------

